# How old did you think Dat (datbtrue) is?



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I was always under the impression that Dat was in his 40's, as he knows so much about peptides.

yesterday he posted he had just turned 23 in a thread called Peptide use and being at age ?22..

Gotta say im surprised


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

He a member here or sumin?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

No... I suppose mostly members of his board will know who he is.. but I'm sure lots of people have heard of him.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No, surely not. I'm sure I've seen posts by him referring to his life 'years go'????

Edit. Just looked...& yes that's what he says! I'm amazed!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I was always under the impression that Dat was in his 40's, as he knows so much about peptides.
> 
> yesterday he posted he had just turned 23 in a thread called Peptide use and being at age ?22..
> 
> Gotta say im surprised


years ago???????

you do realise peptides have only been around a few years mate lol

synthetic gh was only made in a lab for the first time in 1981 (it was mega rare and extracted from stiffs in tiny amounts prior) and was not really available until the 1990's

all the other peps cj's and precursers are very new


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

who? never heard of him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I was always under the impression that Dat was in his 40's, as he knows so much about peptides.
> 
> yesterday he posted he had just turned 23 in a thread called Peptide use and being at age ?22..
> 
> Gotta say im surprised


  and you believe this :lol:



Uriel said:


> years ago???????
> 
> you do realise peptides have only been around a few years mate lol
> 
> ...


sorry mate they have been around for at least 5yrs if not longer, i have been using peptides for 3yrs and i was late using them.....Dat has threads over on PM dating back to 2007/8 some even further back certainly not something that has been around for a few years....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> and you believe this :lol:
> 
> sorry mate they have been around for at least 5yrs if not longer, i have been using peptides for 3yrs and i was late using them.....Dat has threads over on PM dating back to 2007/8 some even further back certainly not something that has been around for a few years....


lol...ok 5 years......thats sooooooo different from a few in my sweeeping generalisation lol

i stand corrected

all i meant was unlike gear - they aiont been common in bbing since the 50's and 60's

the olympians started really changing shape in the mid 90 on HgH and Insulin for eg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> lol...ok 5 years......thats sooooooo different from a few lol
> 
> i stand corrected


well it is a few is 2-3yrs 5 is much more that is just as far as Dat was posting about them, studies go back 10yrs so yes you are corrected


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well it is a few is 2-3yrs 5 is much more that is just as far as Dat was posting about them, studies go back 10yrs so yes you are corrected


it was all a bit rare on the streets and gyms for ages too.......really until the Chinese labs copied somatropin??

when was that?

its only been a handfull of years since gh was really avaiable to guys like me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just because you or others did not hear about it or you could not get hold of GH does not mean it was not available, peptides have been around for more than a few years.....


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> * and you believe this * :lol:
> 
> sorry mate they have been around for at least 5yrs if not longer, i have been using peptides for 3yrs and i was late using them.....Dat has threads over on PM dating back to 2007/8 some even further back certainly not something that has been around for a few years....


To be honest no I don't... As his knowledge isn't just peptides..

I'm sure I recall him posting something about his health which indicated he was older like I thought..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I said posts about 'his life years ago' not Peptides posts, *Uriel*.

And it seems that Dat is only 22, I'm amazed he appears very mature, & ofc he is intelligent.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I said posts about 'his life years ago' not Peptides posts, *Uriel*.
> 
> And it seems that Dat is only 22, I'm amazed he appears very mature, & ofc he is intelligent.


Arlright keep your fuking knickers on pmsl.......touch pedantic cnuts on here today lol......I will endeavour to be laser accurate now lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I wasn't being pedantic, just correcting you, as commented first, not me.

Why did you have to be a bit 'pretend sweary' to my post, but not to Pauls'.

Noblesse oblige.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> To be honest no I don't... As his knowledge isn't just peptides..
> 
> I'm sure I recall him posting something about his health which indicated he was older like I thought..


yes mate you are correct, not sure why he posted that though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Arlright keep your fuking knickers on pmsl.......touch pedantic cnuts on here today lol......I will endeavour to be laser accurate now lol


  and we are the touchy ones........pmsl


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

So is Dat only 23? For real, or was a typo?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Yes its a typo...he's 24


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Conscript said:


> So is Dat only 23? For real, or was a typo?


if you look on PM at his posts from 5-6yrs ago you will see he is not that young


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea he made a comment earlier in french about him be rejuvenated, or something. Think he's pulling our legs!

Anyone know what his background is, coz the level of his scientific knowledge, can't have been picked up along the way.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I wasn't being pedantic, just correcting you, as commented first, not me.
> 
> Why did you have to be a bit 'pretend sweary' to my post, but not to Pauls'.
> 
> Noblesse oblige.


oohhh "pretend sweary"...thats a new one lol...

Basically - I dont argue or get invoved with PScarbs posts back to me because i find him a bit humourless and theres no point if you are asking

he's a very knowledgable bloke but always seems in a mood - hey ho - i'm sure he wont lose sleep over it lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> oohhh "pretend sweary"...thats a new one lol...
> 
> Basically - I dont argue or get invoved with PScarbs posts back to me because i find him a bit humourless and theres no point if you are asking
> 
> he's a very knowledgable bloke but always seems in a mood - hey ho - i'm sure he wont lose sleep over it lol


  i have never been in a mood i just don't fukc around like most do big difference,,,,,,


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Uriel said:


> oohhh "pretend sweary"...thats a new one lol...
> 
> Basically - I dont argue or get invoved with PScarbs posts back to me because i find him a bit humourless and theres no point if you are asking
> 
> he's a very knowledgable bloke but always seems in a mood - hey ho - i'm sure he wont lose sleep over it lol


You just appear to want to be confrontational, which given your alleged maturity, surprises me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You just appear to want to be confrontational, which given your alleged maturity, surprises me.


 :sleeping:


----------

